# Getting a 2nd remote



## peterkronenberg (Jan 12, 2005)

I want to get a 2nd remote for our 4k Stream, so my wife and I can each have one. But it's $20 on the website, plus over $15 shipping! I could buy a whole other unit for that price. Seems crazy that the remote is almost 50% of the whole price. And the shipping just makes it a non-starter.

Is there any cheaper way to get another remote?

I've got lots of spare Tivo remotes. Would be great if I could someone program those to use with the Stream


----------



## rczrider (May 16, 2020)

I would assume any G20 that works with the Nvidia Shield would work with this.

Maybe this $16 unit? https://www.amazon.com/WeChip-G20-Control-Wireless-Sensing/dp/B07P322VRP

It requires the use of the (included) USB-A receiver, but some folks (myself included) have had some luck with USB-C hubs. When I order my replacement TS4K next week, maybe I'll pick up one of these G20 remotes and try it out with the hub and/or USB-A/USB-C adapter (which I have already).

Anything's better than the TiVo remote.


----------



## peterkronenberg (Jan 12, 2005)

So do you think this would work out of the box with no additional configuration required?


----------



## rczrider (May 16, 2020)

peterkronenberg said:


> So do you think this would work out of the box with no additional configuration required?


I guess? I don't know and can't say for sure. _If_ you have a hub or adapter that works with the TS4K (which seems to be hit or miss, though as I said, what I have works), I feel like there's a good chance it'll work fine. But hey, it's Amazon...buy it and if it doesn't, send it back.


----------



## peterkronenberg (Jan 12, 2005)

What made you assume this would work in the first place?


----------



## mdavej (Aug 13, 2015)

Others have confirmed that Harmony can control the Stream 4k using Shield codes. So it logically follows that any Shield compatible remote would also work on the Stream.


----------



## rczrider (May 16, 2020)

peterkronenberg said:


> What made you assume this would work in the first place?





mdavej said:


> Others have confirmed that Harmony can control the Stream 4k using Shield codes. So it logically follows that any Shield compatible remote would also work on the Stream.


Actually, it's more than that. IIRC, Harmony uses IR or BT. The one I posted uses 2.4GHz RF, which is why it comes with its own USB receiver.

Assuming a properly working USB-A port (which the Shield has and the TS4K _should_ have using a USB-C adapter), it's up to the OS (Android TV) to support the device. If it's supported on Shield, it's almost certainly supported on the TS4K. There are caveats and certainly TiVo could have dinked around with their version of Android TV, so I can't say for sure, but I would think the odds are good.


----------



## newappz (May 28, 2020)

rczrider said:


> I would assume any G20 that works with the Nvidia Shield would work with this.
> 
> Maybe this $16 unit? https://www.amazon.com/WeChip-G20-Control-Wireless-Sensing/dp/B07P322VRP
> 
> ...


This looks really good for TiVo Stram 4K, all right buttons and good layou, if someone will get it and test it, please roprt back is it working well. Here is in Amazon $13.98 https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B07ZVF67RN/ref=ox_sc_act_title_1?smid=A3HWDYFJ6CFZHG&psc=1


----------



## keithg1964 (Feb 2, 2006)

newappz said:


> This looks really good for TiVo Stram 4K, all right buttons and good layou, if someone will get it and test it, please roprt back is it working well. Here is in Amazon $13.98 https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B07ZVF67RN/ref=ox_sc_act_title_1?smid=A3HWDYFJ6CFZHG&psc=1


I would get one that supports bluetooth as those do not need a dongle.


----------



## rczrider (May 16, 2020)

newappz said:


> This looks really good for TiVo Stram 4K, all right buttons and good layou, if someone will get it and test it, please roprt back is it working well. Here is in Amazon $13.98 https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B07ZVF67RN/ref=ox_sc_act_title_1?smid=A3HWDYFJ6CFZHG&psc=1


Yeah, there's probably a bunch of G20 remotes. I just picked the one with the most (generally positive) reviews.


keithg1964 said:


> I would get one that supports bluetooth as those do not need a dongle.


I don't disagree, but good luck finding one that's cheap and doesn't suck. I'm not saying they don't exist, I just don't have a suggestion for one. There are some CR3 units in the $20-25 range on Amazon, but they (IMO) ugly, unwieldy, and have a keyboard on the reverse side (but maybe folks like that?).

https://www.amazon.com/ILEBYGO-Bluetooth-Wireless-Keyboard-CR3/dp/B0793RZHJG

The short answer to "will this work" is "probably, as long as it works with the Nvidia Shield". Just check the questions and reviews for confirmation (the link above supposedly does).


----------



## usamac (Jun 4, 2020)

I use various items to control my TS4K. I love my iPazzPort which is currently out of stock but plenty other reasonably-priced options on Amazon.

I also use the AndroidTV Remote App you can get right off the Playstore. It's ideal for conveniently copy/paste text, like url, into the ts4k.

Finally, if you want convenience plus advanced features like Android mobile mouse-cursor control, there is CetusPlay. I've linked a guide from TDUK to help you get it going.

P.S. I've also installed ButtonMapper on my TS4K to allow me to remap the buttons on my stock remote to do much more, but you could use this for other remotes if need be. Any bluetooth remote will work. You can even use any extra amazon firetv remote.


----------



## peterkronenberg (Jan 12, 2005)

keithg1964 said:


> I would get one that supports bluetooth as those do not need a dongle.


Yeah, I just received the one mentioned above and missed the part about the dongle, which requires a USB-A port


----------



## rczrider (May 16, 2020)

usamac said:


> You can even use any extra amazon firetv remote.


You know this for sure? Don't get me wrong, it makes sense and without testing I'd bet on it working, too, but I never count on more proprietary devices working with other brands. Just because Amazon uses a standard like Bluetooth doesn't mean that they don't do something wonky to prevent it from working with other things.


----------



## usamac (Jun 4, 2020)

rczrider said:


> You know this for sure? Don't get me wrong, it makes sense and without testing I'd bet on it working, too, but I never count on more proprietary devices working with other brands. Just because Amazon uses a standard like Bluetooth doesn't mean that they don't do something wonky to prevent it from working with other things.


No your suspicion is totally valid, devs love to isolate their success.. But, I sure am, check out this video, specifically starting at 8:24


----------



## siratfus (Oct 3, 2008)

peterkronenberg said:


> I want to get a 2nd remote for our 4k Stream, so my wife and I can each have one. But it's $20 on the website, plus over $15 shipping! I could buy a whole other unit for that price. Seems crazy that the remote is almost 50% of the whole price. And the shipping just makes it a non-starter.
> 
> Is there any cheaper way to get another remote?
> 
> I've got lots of spare Tivo remotes. Would be great if I could someone program those to use with the Stream


Amazon is known for selling $30 remotes when you can get both remote and firestick for less on their plethora of sales throughout the year.


----------

